# Mineral Makup Lines???



## AarisZilton (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi ladies! I fall under MAC's NC/NW 43/44, C8, MSF MEDIUM DEEP/DARK catergory (confusing yeah, I know) and I wanted to branch off into a mineral line. It's summer I have oily skin and want something light with sheer to medium coverage like MSF with a sample kit so I can tyr before I commit. There are sooo many companies to choose from that my head spins but my main problem is I don't know what color I am. Am I a Medium, Dark or Deep? Then the undertone is confusing because there are companies like Valanaminerals and Signatureminerals who work with undertones but I have no clue what mine are. I think I'm golden. I had the Fashion Fair and Dior MUA say I was golden, bronze, peachy. The MAC MUA liked NW on me best sooo... I dunno... I went to Lancome and tried the tinted moisturizer in Sable and it was good but looking at pics I kinda look to cool.... I'm certain my undertones are warm or at least warm with olive but I just can't pin point my color.
  Anyone with knowledge on mineral lines with my similar color please steer me in the right direction. I really wanted to try Everyday Minerals but the darkest color is like Oprah and Star Jones (which is too dark) then they have Rihanna, Tyra and Thandie Newton colors which I think are too dark. I'm not sure with them either. I'm really considering Milan Minerals but don't know yet. I checked tons of sites but I'm really confused abou my color, undertones and shade. HELP!

AZ


----------



## L281173 (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Milan Minerals products.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 14, 2008)

i know bare minerals is opening alot of stores in the us, they'll try shades out on you just like a mac counter will...sephoras will do the same, i believe.

otherwise, you could try the everyday mineral samples and mix them to your colouring/liking. it'll be worth the shipping/handling fees, trust me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to mix my mineral foundations to get the correct shade for me (i'm pretty fair with strange undertones...so it's hard to find a colour match)


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I love Milan Minerals products._

 
Thank you! What MAC shade are you? What Milan Minerals shade are you? Is there any info you can offer me about the company and their products as a buyer? I'm really interested in trying them...

AZ


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i know bare minerals is opening alot of stores in the us, they'll try shades out on you just like a mac counter will...sephoras will do the same, i believe.

otherwise, you could try the everyday mineral samples and mix them to your colouring/liking. it'll be worth the shipping/handling fees, trust me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to mix my mineral foundations to get the correct shade for me (i'm pretty fair with strange undertones...so it's hard to find a colour match)_

 

I was really into bare minerals when they first came out. I stopped by one of their stores around christmas to pick something up for a friend's mom but I didn't get a chance to get matched by a MUA. I just remember testing out a shade or two or my hand and I liked it. The only thing with B.M. is the $50 price tag for every two months or so, the mineral veil that will make me look ashy and the bad reviews I've heard from women with deeper pigmented skin. They also aren't as natural as I'd like... But if they come near a store near me I will definately give them a fair try to see how it works on me.

 Everyday Minerals seems very interesting and they have a great free sample deal as does Signature Minerals whom I've heard great things about. I just worry what I'll have to blend because the darkest shade is cool and the nearest color to me might be too light. But we'll see how that goes. This mineral thing is so exciting and frustrating at the same time. Oh well! This is what happens when you stray from MAC and the other trusted stores and counters with makeup and MUA's on call... Thanks for the advice though!

AZ


----------



## Barbie (Jul 14, 2008)

Ada cosmetics another option they have a sample sets have 3 color ranges fair, light and medium/dark and within each color range are about 16 samples that they send you to try. I think you may have luck finding a appropriate color with so many options. The set is about $15.00 + shipping or you can order individual samples, the website is adacosmetics.com
Hope that helps


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie* 

 
_Ada cosmetics another option they have a sample sets have 3 color ranges fair, light and medium/dark and within each color range are about 16 samples that they send you to try. I think you may have luck finding a appropriate color with so many options. The set is about $15.00 + shipping or you can order individual samples, the website is adacosmetics.com
Hope that helps_

 
  Thank you!

AZ


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 14, 2008)

I say try several different brands that interest you.  Most mineral makeup retailers offer samples for cheap, so you can't go wrong.  It's EXTREMELY difficult to figure out your perfect foundation match just by going with the descriptions and pictures.  One company's warm might by another company's olive.

I would say that I'm near Halle Berry's complexion, and my perfect match is Golden Medium Tan.  Hopefully that helps to put the Everyday Mineral colors in perspective for you.

Oh, check out Alima for good color selection.


----------



## ledisxo (Jul 14, 2008)

i think you should go with everyday minerals..first because you can get the samples..try getting 3 foundations one dark color..then get a shade lighter..and then get a really pale color mix them all up and make your own color..the good thing about everyday minerals is that you can create a custom kit get 3 foundations and buy one of the bigger jars and mix your color in..plus omg the brushes are heaven..the flat top brush i have 3 =) lol


----------



## ben (Jul 14, 2008)

Try Prescriptives, you can get colour matched at some counters.

Prescriptives | Makeup | Face | Foundation | All Skins Mineral Makeup SPF 15


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

If you're gonna stick with MAC I'd use Dark not Deep Dark and as far as the mineral foundation goes, let a MAC MA match you. I love our mineral lines.

Be sure to ASK about the minerals in the make up, though. Did you know by law a make up only has to have ONE mineral in it to call itself 'mineral' make up? 

You have beautiful skin!


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_I say try several different brands that interest you. Most mineral makeup retailers offer samples for cheap, so you can't go wrong. It's EXTREMELY difficult to figure out your perfect foundation match just by going with the descriptions and pictures. One company's warm might by another company's olive.

I would say that I'm near Halle Berry's complexion, and my perfect match is Golden Medium Tan. Hopefully that helps to put the Everyday Mineral colors in perspective for you.

Oh, check out Alima for good color selection._

 

  Ok thank you! Know is Alima a member of specktra? Newbie and kinda new to all this lol. Ummm when it come to celebrities I have no idea who I resemble when it comes to colour. Kinda clueless. I would say Kelis if I had to pull a name out of a hat. But thank you sooo much! Oh and you a SO right about the coloring... How do you like Everyday Minerals? Do they work well on your skin? I've recently heard that they break you out. How has it been for you? I tried to get onto the site a minute ago but it seems to be down. But once again thank you!

AZ


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledisxo* 

 
_i think you should go with everyday minerals..first because you can get the samples..try getting 3 foundations one dark color..then get a shade lighter..and then get a really pale color mix them all up and make your own color..the good thing about everyday minerals is that you can create a custom kit get 3 foundations and buy one of the bigger jars and mix your color in..plus omg the brushes are heaven..the flat top brush i have 3 =) lol_

 

 Good idea! Thank you sooo much! Yeah, I'v heard great reviews about EDM
's brushes.

AZ


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_Try Prescriptives, you can get colour matched at some counters.

Prescriptives | Makeup | Face | Foundation | All Skins Mineral Makeup SPF 15_

 

   Prescriptive's is really good although, I'm looking for a mineral line for the summer. But I def need to run by their counter, I'm always headed straight for MAC lol!

AZ


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_Try Prescriptives, you can get colour matched at some counters.

Prescriptives | Makeup | Face | Foundation | All Skins Mineral Makeup SPF 15_

 

  ooooo I just saw the link! Thank you sooo much! Never knew they came out with a mineral line! That helps things greatly! Thanks!

AZ


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby Lou* 

 
_If you're gonna stick with MAC I'd use Dark not Deep Dark and as far as the mineral foundation goes, let a MAC MA match you. I love our mineral lines.

Be sure to ASK about the minerals in the make up, though. Did you know by law a make up only has to have ONE mineral in it to call itself 'mineral' make up? 

You have beautiful skin!_

 

 Oh Ok, yeah I didn't space my wording correctly. I meant to write Medium Deep / Dark for the MSF. But I will stop by MAC again and see what they think of my weird coloring. We'll see... I remember when I went to Dior the MUA said I have an orange undertone mainly and she's never seen anyone with so much orange in their skin... Who Knew? I guess that's kinda cool.... But yeah I do like MAC' MSF. I think I might get their new duo and call it day... I dunno... Maybe try out milan minerals for good measure but  I'm not good at this things at all! LOL! I need to be if I plan on becoming an artist for MAC lol! Thanks once again and thank you for the compliment on my skin! I try!

AZ


----------



## Nox (Jul 15, 2008)

I was going to suggest Milan Minerals, but somebody beat me to it.  I like that brand because they are one of the only ones I can get to match my specific skintone without having to mix two shades together, and they don't contain whatever it is in other brands that break me out in a rash.  Oh, and I believe it's run by a woman of color, her name is Candace and she's a real sweetheart.  She's always throwing in some freebies for me when I order from her.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_I say try several different brands that interest you.  Most mineral makeup retailers offer samples for cheap, so you can't go wrong.  It's EXTREMELY difficult to figure out your perfect foundation match just by going with the descriptions and pictures.  One company's warm might by another company's olive.

I would say that I'm near Halle Berry's complexion, and my perfect match is Golden Medium Tan.  Hopefully that helps to put the Everyday Mineral colors in perspective for you.

Oh, check out Alima for good color selection._

 
Oooh that's my main shade too! However my complexion isn't really like Halle Berry's.

Definitely agree with everyone in which, you should try out a few companies, as one person's idea of a shade could be completely different to the next person's.


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I was going to suggest Milan Minerals, but somebody beat me to it. I like that brand because they are one of the only ones I can get to match my specific skintone without having to mix two shades together, and they don't contain whatever it is in other brands that break me out in a rash. Oh, and I believe it's run by a woman of color, her name is Candace and she's a real sweetheart. She's always throwing in some freebies for me when I order from her._

 

 OOO Ok! Yeah, I think I'm going to try out Milan Minerals. I've been reading good things about her customer service and her pigments are to die for! I'm confident that I will find my shade. She's always offerring cool things and shades. I'm sold! If this works out then Milan Minerals will be my Mineral MAC fix lol! Thank you for the advice!

AZ


----------



## traunit (Jul 15, 2008)

There are definitely alot of mmu companies out there and it's really difficult to narrow it down to a few...I have EveryDay Minerals and its okay...the good thing about them is the free sample kit and the price...Right now I'm using Lumiere mmu in the Cashmere Formula in Golden Medium and I absolutely LOVE it!! I have also heard good things about Alima Minerals, Lauress, Meow, Jan Iredale, and Lily Lolo...They usually have sample sizes that you can order and test out...Have fun!!!


----------

